# Fatty tissue



## crhawke (May 22, 2011)

Our Chloe has several fatty tissue lumps. The vet doesn't recommend removing them, unless they bother her. Well, they do bother me! She is so beautiful--then there are these unsightly lumps. Some are quite large. They are movable. I'm afraid these will develop into cancer. 
Any treatment ideas would be most welcome!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They do get lumpy as they get older.

If these are "lipomas", fatty benign masses, they are harmless (if unsightly), as long as they do not get so large that they impinge on organ space (and function) or interfere with movement. There is a very slight chance they can become liposarcomas, which are malignant, but the vast majority do not.

Lipomas removal is fairly straightforward, the mass is just beneath the skin and not under the muscle layer, but be aware that a scar will remain.


----------

